# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  فرصة علاج لمرضى الفشل الكلوي

## hagar

*فاعل خير سعودي دفع تكاليف ٦٠ عمليه زراعه كليه في مستشفى سعد التخصصي وحتى الآن لم يستلم المستشفى إلا ٤ حالات ،،فإن كنت تعرف اي مصاب بالفشل الكلوي غير قادر على تكاليف العمليه فدعه يتصل على الرقم التالي : (٠٠٩٦٦٣٨٢٢٦٦٦٦) تحويله (4143) من فضلك إنشر الرساله فقد تنقذ حياة مريض
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ربنا يتقبل منه ويثبت اجره .
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*جزاك الله خير
ربنا يتقبل منه ويثبت اجره
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hagar
					

فاعل خير سعودي دفع تكاليف ٦٠ عمليه زراعه كليه في مستشفى سعد التخصصي وحتى الآن لم يستلم المستشفى إلا ٤ حالات ،،فإن كنت تعرف اي مصاب بالفشل الكلوي غير قادر على تكاليف العمليه فدعه يتصل على الرقم التالي : (٠٠٩٦٦٣٨٢٢٦٦٦٦) تحويله (4143) من فضلك إنشر الرساله فقد تنقذ حياة مريض



الله يكرمك ويجزيك خير فى الدارين
ونسأل الله جل شأنه ان يتلقى رسالتك صاحب حاجه 
ويوفقنا فى المساهمه معكم فى الامر 
والدال على الخير كفاعله

*

----------


## الرايقة

*صباح العافية
 جزاك الله خير
ربنا يتقبل منه ويثبت اجره واجرك



*

----------


## بحاري

*الدال على الخير كفاعله  .. جزاه الله كل خير  وفى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله الاخ hagar
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزاك الله كل خير
وربنل يجعل العمل الخيري في ميزان فاعل الخير ده

*

----------


## عجبكو

*جزاك الله خيرا في ميزان حسناتك 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ربنا يتقبل منه ومنك ومن كل فاعلى الخير 
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*جزاك الله خير

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نسأل الله له الاجر والمغفرة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ربنا يتقبل ويزيده ي رب
                        	*

----------

